# Pointers for setting bunks heights on new trailer?



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

That is an interesting setup, I've never seen such a long tongue. How far can you come down before the side of the hull hits the fenders?


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

Pretty high....
Tough to launch.


----------



## marshrat (Feb 22, 2018)

Sublime said:


> That is an interesting setup, I've never seen such a long tongue. How far can you come down before the side of the hull hits the fenders?


That is the Gene Simmons of skiff trailers


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

IMHO, the trailer should be wide enough that the boat can sit w/i the fenders which allows one to keep the hull low and easier to launch.

Factory trailer for the boat?


Looks to high to me....low center of gravity is a good thing.

Why do you need the JP all the way down?


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

Sublime said:


> That is an interesting setup, I've never seen such a long tongue. How far can you come down before the side of the hull hits the fenders?


Perspective from the camera distorts the actual. Hull sides will not hit the fenders even if keel is all way down on the frame. Even had them size between the fenders to clear hull side to side.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

To start,I would drop the hull so it will ride between the wheels which will make it more stable and easier to launch.It looks like u can drop the height of the bow stop to accomplish the lowering.


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> To start,I would drop the hull so it will ride between the wheels which will make it more stable and easier to launch.It looks like u can drop the height of the bow stop to accomplish the lowering.


I will definitely be dropping the hull at last 2" closer to the frame; these pictures were just before I rough-set it. Looking for a suggestion on how much lower I go / close to the frame ?


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brick said:


> I will definitely be dropping the hull at last 2" closer to the frame; these pictures were just before I rough-set it. Looking for a suggestion on how much lower I go / close to the frame ?


Got it. Mine is about 5 1/2" off but it is 20' ......it is about as low as the supports can go.

I have the rear bunks like u. My inner bunks run from the back all the way forward ..narrowing going forward to act as a guide since most of my hull is flat except the front.

It will all depend how much trailer u are putting in the water to load up.....you have a "v" going bow to stern......gotta keep the V off needless to say....

start high and lower but be gentle w/ the loading.....back her in an pull her up and see if she where she makes contact....


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

Last year I added the two middle bunks on my trailer. Previously I only had the two outer bunks that went not even to the half way point on my skiff. This is what I did: set the short bunks as the outer bunks (basically parallel to the chine) and as low as possible, set the inner longer bunks about a foot apart in the center (my skiff has a running pad so had to accommodate that, keep the mounting brackets loose), load the skiff on the trailer and use a automotive jack to raise the middle bunks until they are weight bearing, do this for the rear first and then for the front (for the front you can angle them in slightly to help steer the bow and help it center, again until they are slightly weight bearing and tighten them down. At this point your bunks should be centered, supporting your skiff and as low as possible preferably with your forward bunks higher than your rear bunks.








Here is how it came out, boat is planted on the trailer and it rides so much better than before. Disregard the Bimini top we were on our way to the keys for lobster season, that’s the only time it’s on the skiff lol


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

topnative2 said:


> Got it. Mine is about 5 1/2" off but it is 20' ......it is about as low as the supports can go.
> 
> I have the rear bunks like u. My inner bunks run from the back all the way forward ..narrowing going forward to act as a guide since most of my hull is flat except the front.
> 
> ...


GREAT point about watching the V-bow against the frame when unloading the 1st time; I hadn't thought of that. I might cheat the rear set of bunks a bit close to centerline as insurance. Thanks!


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

Lagoonnewb said:


> View attachment 171186
> Last year I added the two middle bunks on my trailer. Previously I only had the two outer bunks that went not even to the half way point on my skiff. This is what I did: set the short bunks as the outer bunks (basically parallel to the chine) and as low as possible, set the inner longer bunks about a foot apart in the center (my skiff has a running pad so had to accommodate that, keep the mounting brackets loose), load the skiff on the trailer and use a automotive jack to raise the middle bunks until they are weight bearing, do this for the rear first and then for the front (for the front you can angle them in slightly to help steer the bow and help it center, again until they are slightly weight bearing and tighten them down. At this point your bunks should be centered, supporting your skiff and as low as possible preferably with your forward bunks higher than your rear bunks.
> View attachment 171187
> 
> Here is how it came out, boat is planted on the trailer and it rides so much better than before. Disregard the Bimini top we were on our way to the keys for lobster season, that’s the only time it’s on the skiff lol


 That Ankona looks great and thanks for all your comments. That step by step on the bunk height method was very helpful. My Dolphin has 18-degree deadrise, so I'll have to deal w/that much V in the hull to have more sitting height on trailer than a lot of other skiffs. BUT I'm going to get it as low as I can.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Brick said:


> That Ankona looks great and thanks for all your comments. That step by step on the bunk height method was very helpful. My Dolphin has 18-degree deadrise, so I'll have to deal w/that much V in the hull to have more sitting height on trailer than a lot of other skiffs. BUT I'm going to get it as low as I can.


Also,lightly loosen the bracket that attaches the the bunk to the stanchion ,that way the bunks will determine their own cant/angle to the hull and then tighten up


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I’d take that thing back and have it made so it correctly fits your hull. Then bunks as low as possible so you don’t have to back as far down the ramp to launch it.


----------



## Lagoonnewb (Apr 16, 2017)

I’ll also add for the much deadrise your cross members shouldn’t be straight across like they are, they should be curved in the center to accommodate for the deadrise and having the skiff lower.


----------



## 4991 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with the above. I'd take it back and have it corrected. The trailer doesn't look like it's made for the boat and it certainly shouldn't sit that high. I do wonder why they made the tongue section so long.


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

Thanks to all for your inputs, the Dolphin Super Skiff is much happier sitting a lot lower in the trailer now.
Wanted to show you the finished set-up. The trailer is shown tilted nose-up for draining while I cleaned it.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

Much better. Looks like you dropped a good 4 inches or so?


----------



## Brick (Mar 28, 2019)

Sublime said:


> Much better. Looks like you dropped a good 4 inches or so?


Good eye, just about 4". & I may take another 1" depending on how it offloads/reloads next time in water.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

dhenderson said:


> I agree with the above. I'd take it back and have it corrected. The trailer doesn't look like it's made for the boat and it certainly shouldn't sit that high. I do wonder why they made the tongue section so long.


They size trailers for a range of boat lengths/weight. I do agree it looks a little long but if your launching at shallow ramps you will be loving the extra length.And, backing is easier.

I have seen many trailers these days w/ flat cross bars...maybe a cost thing... but most have been carrying light boats...

I think you may want to look for some light weight alum. diamond plate to cover the front of the trailer.I think the look would be phenomenal and great for walking on.No yeti needed.


----------

